# Zonata (Sasaki SP3a)



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, this is a plant I have been keeping for few years with not flowers. But finally and in despite of fungus pest I got the flower!


























Coming soon, inside the kettle!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! That tube with its spirals looks almost like a birthday candle!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Funny point man!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations Xema. The flower really looks nice. I guess unpredictability is the nature of the beast with zonata. The plant I brought back from ECS last year just sulked until about 2 months ago. Now it's growing like gangbusters.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Jim - we really need to see some pictures - otherwise we won't beleive you.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree, looks like a birthday cake candle. Very nice Xema!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Jim - we really need to see some pictures - otherwise we won't beleive you.


:ROFL:

I'll have to work on that tonight or tomorrow.

I was going to bring a couple to our meeting on the 2nd, but now that you're questioning my cred...

I don't know...:mrgreen:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Samples work just as well as pictures...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Pictures...

Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata Idei A-03 in Aquasoil-Flourite mix. 2 new leaves in 3 weeks.




























Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata Idei A-03 in take away container in pure Beech tree leaf mould-distilled water slurry. This plant has 6 new plantlets shooting up in the last 2 months.



















Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Hey - how'd you do the fancy shmancy label printing?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Nice! Hey - how'd you do the fancy shmancy label printing?


Maybe he just has really nice handwriting.

I've had great luck with the beech tree slurry too, but only once it becomes a slurry, which takes a good while to accomplish.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ha ha!! State secret!

Actually, it's a Brother P-touch PT-1280 label maker and a 4 inch plant label. Type 'em up, cut, peel and stick.

Marlene got it and a FirstRays gift certificate for me for Christmas last year. Guess she figured if I'm willing to spend a couple of G's to go to Europe for plants I must be serious about this and I need a label maker and some quality fertilizer. :mrgreen: She's so good to me!! :mrgreen:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

AaronT said:


> I've had great luck with the beech tree slurry too, but only once it becomes a slurry, which takes a good while to accomplish.


Yeah, that's what I've found too. I lost so many plants last year I think now because my "Fagus soil" was too young and fresh. I've noticed as it decomposed my survivors grew better. That would probably explain why Jan has a plastic tub of "Fagus soil" sitting in water under his bench. :doh:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice looking label man!

By the way, I forgot explain this plant is coming to my mother plant, I separated few plantlets I think a year ago. Mother plant is growing in a kind of fagus soil, and this one is growing on Azoo Grower bed, a sort of ADA like soil.

My experience tell me soil are needing few month to start to be usable by the plants... except ADA like soils. I use to store my bleech leaves in a sealed bag with rain water -or RO water-. Few month after storing you can got a paste of fagus leaves debris.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema said:


> Nice looking label man!


Ha! I finally get to post a reasonable picture of some success with a tougher Crypt. and all I hear is "Great label!" Man, you guys are tough!!! I tell ya, I don't get any respect! 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Ha! I finally get to post a reasonable picture of some success with a tougher Crypt. and all I hear is "Great label!" Man, you guys are tough!!! I tell ya, I don't get any respect!


Ok, man, you new growth looks really healthy!! :-({|=
Congrats!!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice plant next to that GREAT LABEL!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,

Congrats for the nice plant and the great wife! 

BTW, I think the plant in the container could use some added soil - it's probably nutrient limited.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Congrats to flower this plant - that's one of my favorite crypts! Even without an inflorescence, the leaves are beautiful (emersed as well as submersed). IMHO it's also easier to culture than most other zonata strains...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> Congrats for the nice plant and the great wife!
> 
> BTW, I think the plant in the container could use some added soil - it's probably nutrient limited.


Thanks. I think you're right. I've not added any since I potted the original up. Hopefully that will help smother some of that darn moss too.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The missed pictures of the kettle...


































This one is from the first flower on october, same weekend of ECS meeting 2008, that I could not go :Cry:.

And I got another one few weeks ago... and another one is coming up too.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema,
Very nice photos. Thanks for sharing. 

By the way, has your fungus problem been solved?

Yoong


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

awesome photos the yellow in the middle of the spathe really give away that its a cordata relative


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yoong said:


> has your fungus problem been solved?


Yeah, like magic, white fungus is totally gone of my set up. Thanks for your interest.

Thanks for the kinds comments to both.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema said:


> Yeah, like magic, white fungus is totally gone of my set up. Thanks for your interest.
> 
> Thanks for the kinds comments to both.


Xema,
Great to hear that. What did you do to get rid of the fungus?

Yoong


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Yoong, I am so glad too!

Really I am not sure about what could be doing for removing it... I add the same fungicide as every time, but it seemed not working. I repotted some plant with the most large infestation, after a month of that, white fungus start to be gone.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema said:


> Thanks Yoong, I am so glad too!
> 
> Really I am not sure about what could be doing for removing it... I add the same fungicide as every time, but it seemed not working. I repotted some plant with the most large infestation, after a month of that, white fungus start to be gone.


mmmh... The fungus are like the crypts, you think they are growing well and suddenly they die on you.

Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Glad to hear it's gone Xema. I had a horrible image of you having to scrap the whole set up and start from scratch.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Interesting kettle - all those almost evenly spaced red dots...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Glad to hear it's gone Xema. I had a horrible image of you having to scrap the whole set up and start from scratch.


You are a _jinx_...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Fast forward 5 years later....

C. cordata zonatus has been folded into C. cordata grabowski which is endemic to Borneo.

Now, there's been a plant circulating in Japan as "Crypt. cf. cordata "West of Dayu" with code A-03 (I've also seen A-03C).

Might this be the same plant as that? Looks pretty similar, flowers in this species can be anything from white to yellow to yellow and purple.


----------

